# Travel with a Grandchild



## Brookswood (Jun 13, 2021)

About a decade ago, before I had any  Grands, I met a lady in her 70's who was widowed.  She and her late husband loved to travel, and she wanted to continue to travel but not alone. So, each year she would travel with one of her grandchildren (they were ages 12 and up).    She  would let the grandchild select a tour from her select group of tour companies (she did reserve veto rights), and off they would go.    When I met her we were  on a Rick Steves tour of Italy and she had brought along her 17 year old grand daughter.    It  looked like they were having a lot of fun. 

Have any of you traveled with a grandchild without the in-between parents?  How did you like it?  Would you do it on your own, or take a tour like this lady did?    Any warnings?


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2021)

I've traveled with my granddaughter several times, including trips to California, Las Vegas (at 11, she was a big fan), and Hawaii, plus a lot of car trips. I took her on 3 cruises, too. I hope I'll still have the energy to do the same with my great-granddaughters. 

If leaving the country, you need notarized letters of permission and authorization for medical care from BOTH parents.  You can find the correct wording on the internet.


----------

